# Hairless Cuties on Weaning Day!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

After looking at Sarah's hairless mice...I had to post mine! These four have reached 4 weeks old today. The three boys have new homes and the girl is staying with me. We have a PEW, a blue, and two black. The last bits of hair are falling out now. Enjoy!
































So ugly...they are cute!


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

So cute! I have three babies right now where they are starting to lose fur around the face! I'm so excited that my hairless buck is paying off .


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

LOVE. That last pic is precious.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

gorgeous.I like the dark ears/eyes contrast with the pink skin.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Beauties :love1


----------

